# Vertical Smoker Gas or Electric...  Dilemma?



## jdrautoworks (Oct 27, 2012)

For years I used the old Weber "R2D2" looking charcoal smoker, then built a side box UDS, next to a 60gal side box (compressor tank).  I recently got rid of the 60 gal and due to needing the storage space.  Long of the short is I'm building a house on my a-joining property and need all the space I can get for supplies.  

Dilemma is that I need to get my BBQ fix but have little space and time to tend a fire so while at the hardware store these vertical "smoke boxes" caught my attention.  After a fair amount or reading these seem to do the job (I'll always prefer a wood fire for smoking) for now but most of all it looks like a "set it and forget it" kind of thing.

Now I like to smoke jerky and sausage with the occasional turkey/chicken and of course ribs and butts.  Seems that gas runs a bit too hot for jerky and sausage and really don't like the idea of having to deal with the propane bottle.  Although the electric may cure these issues but I know nothing about them.  I am looking at the Masterbuilt 30" and 40" digital smokers.

Do you guys and gals think the electric will fit my needs for now?  Anything else I might look at or other brands of electrics?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 27, 2012)

If you don't want to mess with the propane you should probably go with electric. A lot of people here own the MES 30 or 40's and love them paired with an AMNPS. Someone should be along to give you some more info than I can. Till then use the handy search bar and do a little research.


----------



## jdrautoworks (Oct 27, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> If you don't want to mess with the propane you should probably go with electric. A lot of people here own the MES 30 or 40's and love them paired with an AMNPS. Someone should be along to give you some more info than I can. Till then use the handy search bar and do a little research.


Done a lot of searching but wanted to draw the attention of the wood burners.  I hate to step away from my wood smokers but life gets busy so I guess the better question would be....  Will I be satisfied with the results of an electric smoker or would gas give me closer results?


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've never had anything from an electric, but I can tell you I am very satisfied with my master forge propane. After some mods I am running great and getting over 40 hrs. out of a 20 lb. tank. 


David


----------



## timbergsd2 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the Masterbuilt 30 and love it.  Use it all the time.  We own our own business and the set it and forget it works well with our schedules, refill the wood chips every few hours and you are good to go.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the MES 40 and the AMNPS Smoke generator. They are a great combination. The only thing you will not get from an MES is a Smoke Ring like a Stick Burner but considering a smoke ring contributes nothing to flavor the work and hands on time savings of an electric will more than make up for it. I have had both a stick burner and an electric smoker and there is a slight difference in flavor, nobody here is complaining. The MES/AMNPS combo will let you smoke anything you want with ease. The only issue is with Poultry the MES does not get hot enough to crisp the Skin but 15-30 minutes in a 425*F Oven will take care of that situation. The MES is the biggest bang for the $$$. There are other electrics that are considered better, Cookshack Smokers, but they are 3X the price but you don't gain anything in terms of cooking. They do the same job...JJ


----------



## 1finder (Oct 30, 2012)

Picked up a smoke hollow vertical propane smoker about a 
yr. ago, fire it up every 2 weeks or so year round and it works great.
Double walled w/sealed door, holds temps nicely and propane
usage is very reasonable (single 10k btu burner)...

Family and friends love baby backs, pulled pork & sausages. 
Picked up a tube smoker (amnts) for cold smokes.


Good luck!!


----------

